# Don't miss out !



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

I just recently had an opportunity to train with Bart Wilson. His is right on the money with his training and demonstrations. I would strongly urge anyone who uses a dog in odor work to attend one of his seminars. I am not involved with SAR but I found his applications applied to how we use patrol dogs and detection dogs in law enforcement. Great person to train with and knows what he is doing.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bart is the BOMB.....LOVE him.....have had him here a few times and am looking at bringing him in again.....

The best is when he and Chris Weeks teach together....AWESOME....


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Very knowledgeable person.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have heard of Bart Wilson. Have to keep our eyes open.

We LOVE Chris and were very sad when he moved from NC to NH - he set up our trailing training program and helped us start two of our cadaver dogs. [and I have the rear view mirror dents on the back of my head to prove it]


----------

